# Mk6 Jetta 18x8 et 35. 225/40/18... Help!



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

Will this setup work? I domt want to dent fenders, nut would rather do 225s than 215s. I'm not super low so I'm wondering if it'll work and if anyone is running this?


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

sure


----------



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone want to actually supply me with valuable info instead of a one word answer


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

18x8 et35 with a 215/40 or a 225/40 will BOTH work on that drop pictured above.

Got like a 2 finger gap in the front - won't rub

And the rear is skyjacked so I won't even go there...




Super mild set up on a not slammed car you will be fine


----------



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

Andy P said:


> 18x8 et35 with a 215/40 or a 225/40 will BOTH work on that drop pictured above.
> 
> Got like a 2 finger gap in the front - won't rub
> 
> ...


Could have done without the childish insults on ride height, but I think you're very ignorant and arrogant, and I won't even go there.. 
Because if you were not completely blinded by your own need and want to attack me and my ride height you would know it's not a "2 finger gap in the front".

Thanks for the "help" that I will not take into consideration because of the childishness of your post.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Whoa I said "like" more like 1 but it's hard to tell by the pic. And even the rear out.. eace:

18x8 et35 will still fit with either tire sizes listed on the photo you have posted. If you decide to lower more (which we know is most always fact) go with the smaller size.


Good luck


----------



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

Andy P said:


> Whoa I said "like" more like 1 but it's hard to tell by the pic. And even the rear out.. eace:
> 
> 18x8 et35 will still fit with either tire sizes listed on the photo you have posted. If you decide to lower more (which we know is most always fact) go with the smaller size.
> 
> ...


Alright, sorry. Just used to the immature mk4 kids making fun of ride height... 
I probably will not lower it more, but I didnt lower it more because I knew I was getting wheels. So I may be okay with the 225's. 

Thanks!


----------



## Smaash_ley. (Jan 28, 2014)

& I like the rake..  rear will not be evened out! Haha.


----------



## BJPdotCom (Apr 26, 2014)

this got funny


----------



## tucknroll (Jul 4, 2012)

So 18x8 et35 will sit flush or is it going to poke?


----------



## ShainaS (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey just wondering if you ever went with this set up? I'm looking at 18x8 et35 for my 14' Jetta. Nervous to take the plunge and order them as I can't get any straight answers about if the poke pokes out way too much or if it causes rubbing


----------



## arulsriram (Apr 21, 2013)

currently i am running 18x8 et41 with 235/40-18 and it sits flush. I am dropped with H&R sports.


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

You guys know you can measure how far your wheel sits out right? Vs stock? Every inch is 25.4 mm. Ao just walk up to your wheel and take a ruler and measure how far it sticks out. If your original is 51 et and its an 8 inch wheel and you are moving to 35 et and 8 inch wheel. Thats a difference of 16mm. Which is a little more than half an inch. Take a tuler and measure from the rim 16mm and there you go.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Andy P said:


> And the rear is skyjacked so I won't even go there...
> 
> Super mild set up on a not slammed car you will be fine


^Very reasonable response and actually helpful to OP.



Smaash_ley. said:


> Could have done without the childish insults...


Then OP says this^

Then goes on to say...



Smaash_ley. said:


> very ignorant
> arrogant
> blinded by your own need and want to attack me...
> Thanks for the "help" that I will not take into consideration because of the childishness of your post.


----------

